# 3rd IR Aftermath OOC Thread and Peanut Gallery



## Kalanyr (Jul 1, 2002)

This is the Out of Character and Comment thread for:

*The 3rd IR Aftermath* 

All the normal rules apply for commenters these are simple

1) Don't help the characters with solutions to problems, even if it seems obvious to you.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 3, 2002)

Kal some questions for good order:

What is the name of the city we are in?

What size is the continent we are in?

How deep is it and how deep down are we?

Can I have satelite acces from this deep down?

What is the general layout of this city and it's name/fame and number of inhabitants and maybe some famous people and what can we find here in places of interest?

Thanks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm gone til either Friday or Saturday, have fun all


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 3, 2002)

Kal, how available are magic and items that pierce magical disguises (i.e.- polymorph, etc...) ?  

Also, do we know what the magical properties of this part of the DoH are?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 4, 2002)

The Following is General Knowledge readily available

1) Satellite connections don't work here.
2) Technology doesn't seem to work here.
3) People of non-chaotic good alignments tend to get splitting headaches.
4) The living heal faster here.
5) The continent is about 100 miles deep, you are approximately 10 miles down.
6) The continent is the size of a rather large country, say oh probably Australia In real world terms.

The Following is Oerthian Only knowledge  (DC 10 Knowledge (Ishtarland)  Check) (Torillians don't know this without a Knowledge (Ishtarland) check of DC 20) (Since none of you have this skill and its not Common Knowledge you don't know it capiche?) (For PCs from allied realms this is automatically known)

1) One of the most influential figures of this place is a god, the other a fey
2) The day to day business is run on a merocratic nobility
3) The Dwarven Areas of this realm have full tech access and lack the Chaos-Aligned trait.
4) All spells that would remove freedom from a being not takeing hostile actions, automatically fail.
5) It is rather difficult to cast spells aligned with Evil.
6) This city is called Silver Stand 


The Following is Oerthian Only and with a Knowledge (Ishtarland) DC 20 or non-Oerthian Knowledge (Ishtarland) DC 30.  (Rolled in front of me). (for those PCs from allied lands this is Common Knowledge (DC 10))

1)  The Realm is Minor Positive Dominant, Strongly Chaos Aligned,Strongly Good-Aligned (except the Dwarf Areas)
2) The Ream is Tech Dead (Except the Dwarf Areas)
3) The Elves of the Lost Wood found shelter here from the God Emperor
4) The people of this realm are not always what they seem. Many are immune to divinations and are not fooled by Illusions. 
5) The realm is divinely morphic
6) The current head noble is Alytress, rumoured to be the Spymaster.
7) Arcane/Druid/Ranger spells and spell-like abilities are Maximised/Empowered/Extended. (This does NOT include death magic of any kind, spells that damage the environment, or spells that draw upon negative energy, Law or Evil for their effects, or spells that effect technology in a non-baneful manner or several other spells that no doubt do not fall into these categories but break the spirit of them.)

(Any more specific information has rather high DCs and comes from me personally.)

Mr Draco
The items to pierce disguise constantly are rather rare, since it requires an epic level character to make them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2002)

Hehe lol, Janos is screwed a bit here with Necromancy, Shadow Adept and Red Wiz =] At least he could do better heh.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 4, 2002)

well, I dropped shadow adept. Not uploaded it yet, but someone conviced me...

Kal, can I teleport to Toril or do I need to plane shift?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2002)

Since it's on one plane, I'd say teleport?

It used to be shift but not anymore imo.....


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 4, 2002)

> There are rumours .....  that the Union of Worlds is less than it appears,




Hmm. Interesting... Less in which way, that is the question. Less evil, less good, less powerful? And in that case what's caused this swift decline? I guess we'll find out eventually. 

On the whole, your campain seems rather interesting. I'm looking forward to reading more. Congratulations to a promising beginning.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 4, 2002)

Heh, good to see you again serpenteye.  The Union promises to be very interesting.  IC, I'm planning to steal one of the nightfighters if I get the chance   Although if that is ever possible, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 4, 2002)

Kal lenses of DarkAura work as per the spell Deathwatch (Clr1 in PHB) and it's necromancy so I'm very curious to how mindblank prevents one to see the lifeforce one emits.


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 4, 2002)

Forsaken One:  In response to your OOC comment in the main thread (you should keep all such comments in this thread, by the way), it was my understanding that you do not have access to any maps because 1) You don't have satellite access, and 2) Since the demiplane is so anti-Technology, it's unlikely you could find maps of the city in an online database in any event.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 4, 2002)

kal, does this city have any worshippers of hoar in it?  If so, could i make a gather information check to find out who they are from the citizens?


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 5, 2002)

Kal, are these glowing stones that allow tech and are preventing the CG headaches magical? If so, how strong magical (tonight, when everybody sleeps, I cast Detect Magic).

En kriske, ben niet zo op je teentjes getrapt. wat heb je tegenwoordig, dis zeg maar de tweede keer dat je zo aant vlammen bent in 2 pagina's IR?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 5, 2002)

Serpenteye: Thanks, the rumours depend upon the source. Its not  less powerful however. 

Janos: Teleport, but you'd need to get the border guard to drop the defenses.

The stones are Overwhelming magic.

Forsaken: No maps unless you downloaded them outside, its not like the city is a state secret though, its available for download just download is not possible _here_.

Mindblank works hence by the law of similarity, 'sides I ruled mindblank doesn't stop True Sight detecting Invis and Illusions, it would however protect the life aura being sighted. (Interesting note: No one else on the street has a life aura. They all fail to show up like Janos does.)

Draco: No, there wouldn't be worshippers of Hoar, unless they take a lot of migraine tablets.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 5, 2002)

Note on the maps: Some people come prepared   But with my int I would probably forget to bring maps about the region where I'm going and usually I would have all the maps that I could have laid my hands on digitally stored in the laptop and backup discs.

But....... *sigh*

En Rom die kerel gaat er gewoon voor samen met donkerebehaardehondachtige en onze regels misbruikende tijdtovenaar. Die hebben gewoon de pik op me en die kerel pusht het net iets te hard.

Sollir zat me eerst ook hard af te zeiken met earth en dan zeg ik wat terug en wordt ik banned lol. Ik pik dat niet na 2 uur zeg 5 min wat terug en ben eraf dus heb het effe gehad emt die apen en hij gaat er gewoon zo overduidelijk voor.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 5, 2002)

> Heh, good to see you again serpenteye.




Dito


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 6, 2002)

*Advice from a non-player*

Just a thought, Kalanyr, but you might want to contact the players in whose lands you will be visiting to determine exactly what was going on there.

For instance - if the group visits the Lortmils Technomancy, then you might want to contact me as to areas of interest, important people, etc etc.

Again, just a thought.


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 6, 2002)

Kalanyr and the rest of the group:  I'm afraid I have to take a small break.  I'll be back on July 8th, but I'm going to be gone until then.  Ilalielthin is going to do three things upon arriving at the Court Of Twilight:  

1) Try to make a Diplomacy check to convince the person who runs the tavern to let Faysaran bring Yogi into the tavern.  2) Reserve a room for himself.  3) Make a few inquiries about local happenings and events.  I assume this would be a Gather Information check.  

Anyway, I'll see you guys in three days.  Have fun, and try not to get killed.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Advice from a non-player*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Just a thought, Kalanyr, but you might want to contact the players in whose lands you will be visiting to determine exactly what was going on there.
> 
> For instance - if the group visits the Lortmils Technomancy, then you might want to contact me as to areas of interest, important people, etc etc.
> 
> Again, just a thought. *




I intend too. But I figure that this particular adventure should last at least a month.

(If any of you wish to send me this stuf , my email address is  warwickhotel@in.com.au .)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 6, 2002)

Earth you are still dodging the fact that you keep on attacking my "person" quite relentlessly. Where does the need to act so sad come from?

Was really appearant in MiRC and now again on the boards. I think I'll stay from MirC and be the wiser one but now you need to take it to the boards.

Like I said before, if you and iirc Darkwolf and Sollir want me gone just say so and I'm gone, wouldn't want to spoil your pleasure now would I?

Just curious why the hell you 3 need to act so damned sad.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 6, 2002)

After reading Festy's post I have a question:

would it be ok for a LG person to kill a LN person, just because he's a lich?

(two actually) would it be ok for a LN person to kill a LG person, if he knew the LG person was going to try to kill him?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 6, 2002)

No, killing someone for his being is wrong (unless favored enemy or something). The only reason I could think of for the LG killing the LN is if the LN starts behaving violent/dominant to the LG or his friends/family or something.

The LN wouldn't be justified for killing the LG for just "thinking" the other would want him dead. If the LG would charge him with a knife or something, yes, it would. 

Just my .02$


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 6, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *The Following is General Knowledge readily available
> 
> 1) Satellite connections don't work here.
> 2) Technology doesn't seem to work here.
> ...




Kal, would the Lortmil Technomancy count as an allied land for purposes of knowing these things as common knowledge?  If so, would, with my +9 bonus for common knowledge checks, I know all this IC?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 7, 2002)

With regards to the killing, Venus summed it up rightly, the LN could however kill someone they suspected would kill them, at reduced evilness, still evil just not as much (assuming of course they lack definitive proof).

Draco, the Lortmil's is an ally, but the technological nature of the place prevents it being an Allied Land. Allied lands have fairly close relations, allied lands was too broad a term I guess. An example of allied lands would be the various Underdark races Festy played, the Hive would have been but they ticked me off towards the end (*mass oblivion* *grumble*), Zelda's Stormrider's, Black Omega's Coalition of Light and Shadow (since the two merged this is a tad irrelevant), in short it requires a close interaction, not merely being on the same side.


----------



## TheCleansingEarth (Jul 7, 2002)

Good news, I managed to finish what I needed to do yesterday, so I'm back today.  

The Forsaken One:  You are taking IC comments in an OOC fashion.  I do not insult you, and you need to stop being so paranoid about such things.  If I wanted to insult you, I would do so in a far more open manner, not through IC comments. 

Furthermore, please show me where and how I horribly insulted you on MiRC.  If anything, it was you who insulted not only me, but the DM, Sollir and just about anyone else that disagreed with you.  I can even post the logs if you like.  

And, The Forsaken One, as I have said before, if it was up to me, yes, you would be gone.  Your constant insults and whining are a detriment to the game, and I have never seen you once apologize for your behavior.  You're not worth having around, in my opinion, but, since you are around, I will treat you as well as I treat everyone else, and I expect you to do the same for me.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 7, 2002)

**LOL** Arrogant -=Bliep=-

And you took OOC comments to IC along with the other 2, don't try to fool me with that "whining".

And like I said my char and my stuff is MY buiseness and there exists a ignore option and you are free to use it. If you and the rest liked to argue with me it was your choise since ignore is 3 clicks away.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 7, 2002)

Forsaken, the only time I booted you out of the room was when you were drunk and acting like a #%&*$#.  I had no problems with you being in the game until Kal said no to your plans and you took his responses in a childish manner.  Almost everyone in the game got told at least once that an idea they wanted to do was not going to be allowed.  Sollir and you had more than everyone else but the manner in which you took the answer was far different.

If you can keep it civilized you are welcome to come back to the chatroom.  If anyone harrasses you without being provoked they shall get the boot for a period of time.

Let's keep the flames down please.  I really don't want to have to get the moderators involved.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 7, 2002)

DarkWolf, how the hell was I drunk?!?!?! I'm never ever drunk so quit making up some excuses that I was drunk or something, SAD.

And if you wanna go ahead and threaten with mods, please go ahead and make yourself feel gooddd, since you already seem to get off on mod power if you can't do it yourself let someone else do that which you want to do ow so gladly.

(Jee, lemmi guess I'm drunk now as well?)


[Btw why isn't Kal posting in the IC thread?]


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 7, 2002)

I was just saying what I had heard from Janos.  If you want I'll post the log of it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 8, 2002)

Then I'll have to go and kick Janos in the head (a luxury I have from knowing someone irl)

Juck easy believers and a Janos making stuff up, getting worse this.

Rom zielig geval lekker achter me rug plekken en treist ronbazuinen dat ik zat ben, wat een onzin. Hoop dat je jezelf nu de man voelt ofzo.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 8, 2002)

Hold on, I told Darkwolf exactly what Earth told me; not Rom. Earth told me his version, which I gave to DW after that. You've explained it after I asked you about it, saying you were not drunk. So if you want to kick anyone in the head, kick me, not Rom, k?

And please, can we just continue with the IR instead of killing eachother the OoC way?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 8, 2002)

Pity strife is amusing, and then DW doesn't even know who is saying what anymore lol.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 8, 2002)

kris, het amuseert me eigenlijk wel dat jij zegt dat niemand mij mag en dat jij dan degene bent waar iedereen zich tegenkeert.

ik heb niet gezegd dat je dronken was, ik heb gezegd dat je naar een gala was geweest en dat je daar waarschijnlijk wat gedronken had. dat het misschien daar aan lag dat je zo ... agressief reageerde. met de nadruk op misschien.

en, als wat je zegt waar is, dan zijn zij idd beetje sad bezig, maar jij moet ook eens leren iets te slikken. hou hier gewoon mee op. je gaat het niet winnen en de sfeer wordt er niet beter op...


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jul 8, 2002)

Goodness, people.  Calm down.  It's just a game.  It's certainly not worth getting in to an OOC fight over.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 8, 2002)

Zoals ik al zei, het begint voort gewoon amusant te worden het niveau waarnaar dit keldert en dat was niet eens de avond na het gala waarop ik 1 bier en 2 glazen wijn ophad en daar kan ik dacht ik nog wel tegen de laatste x dat ik keek.

En ik heb absoluut niet de behoefte die arrogantie te slikken verder so "up theirs"*.
En waarom zou ik stoppen en hun niet ?=] Ik ga hier niet de verstandige uit lopen hangen want dat heeft blijkbaar geen zin.


----------



## dagger (Jul 9, 2002)

Just wanted to say hi, I wasnt around for the end because of real life. I enjoyed it though while I was here!


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 10, 2002)

Good to see you dagger.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

Notice:  Sorry gentlemen, but I am no longer going to be able to continue playing in the IR Aftermath.  I am officially withdrawing from the game, and I will no longer be able to visit these boards.  Thanks for all the good times, and good luck with the game.  Goodbye.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 11, 2002)

woah..... wasn't expecting that........


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 11, 2002)

Join the club. I emailed him, so hopefully I can find out what happened. Good luck Wise Warlord/Cleansing Earth.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 11, 2002)

It turns out the problem I'm experiencing isn't quite as severe as I thought it would be.  I will still be able to post for a while, but I may have to drop out later.  If that's a problem, I have no issues with just leaving now.  

Please note:  If I'm staying, I will be creating a new 18th level PC to replace Ilalielthin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2002)

All the same its good to see you're staying, for a while at least.


----------



## TheWiseWarlord (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks.  I actually decided to stay with Ilalielthin for now.


----------



## Janos Audron (Jul 13, 2002)

Well folks, I'm going on vacation for the next four to five weeks, after which I have introduction on the university, so I'm gone for quite a while, unfortunately.

Now, you behave and kill some Melkor worshippers, ok?

And Ilalielthin, you stay away from my girl, you hear?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, I finally posted , have a fun trip Janos!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2002)

Heh he won't, he has to go for 5 weeks with his parents to a dull dull place in the south of France to read books and visit some historical sites. And that all while a annoying blond little sister, craving for attention is around all day. 

He has been looking up to this vacation for a long time=[

So I hope he comes back alive 

WE MISSEN JE ROMMIE!!!!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2002)

An unpleasant fate indeed......... he has my sympathies.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 15, 2002)

Good luck during your time away, AvarielAvenger.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, guys, I'm going to be dropping out.  I certainly did not expect Ilalielthin to be extremely powerful or even very effective, but I definitely did not expect him to die in the first spell of the first combat he fought.   

I guess this just isn't my type of campaign.  I feel like I have to spend more time crunching numbers and min-maxing then developing a character.  Nothing wrong with this type of campaign, of course, I just am not very well suited to it myself.  

Regardless, I enjoyed playing with you all, and I hope you have fun the rest of the campaign.  Goodbye, and good luck.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, if you don't really want to drop out I can true ressurect you. That'd work pretty good once I find out you're dead.

I mean if it takes too long to try and find you someone could maybe scry where you are.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2002)

It seems we have come to a grinding halt, mind if I ask why?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 19, 2002)

TWW kept pressuring me into casting 'Mass Teleport' on the party lol, I thought that you all had already picked a location for me to teleport in, so I was trying that action, I'll add another post tomorrow about Xarindel deciding to wait to hear from our favorite pile of ashes...erm, bard, as right now i'm pretty tired...or you can continue on assuming Xarindel does that action.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

I know this isn't the place to advertise it, but my IR is still looking for recruits... not to mention half the players in the IR are playing in this game anyway.

BTW... Festy is named Sanctus...


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 19, 2002)

I guess we are slightly delayed as we dont have a teleport target until Fyre returns...but if she does return we can get a nice target to go kick some a.. and pick up some ash...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 21, 2002)

hehe yup. and a *BUMP* to keep this thread on this page.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi everybody!  Well I'm still alive, after 5 days here in Caimbridge, I _finally_ found someplace to log online with reasonable prices.  So from now on, I'll probably be able to post about once or maybe twice a day, around this time (Noon or so GMT).


----------



## Mr. Draco (Jul 24, 2002)

A quick bump here to keep this on the first page.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 9, 2002)

_Hordes of Elder air elementals pop in and carry the thread to the top of the stack to keep it on the first page._


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 13, 2002)

Come on...post already!  This game is almost in need of life support!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2002)

*Sanctus gets out his healing kit and brings a true resurrection spell to mind just in case..........*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 18, 2002)

Xarindel's spell List

Wizard Spells Prepared (Some spells may already be used, see below)4/8+1/8+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/7+1/3+1/6+1/4+1): (Necromancy, Abjuration, and Conjuration Banned), DC 31+Spell level, Transmutation or Chronomancy Spells DC 33+Spell Level, Transmutation and Chronomancy Spells DC 35+Spell Level
0-Pregistation (x4)
1-Detect Temporal Anomaly (x2), Featherfall, Speed Metabolism (x4), True Strike (x2)
2-Alternate Reality (x4), Rope Trick, Slow (x3), Timeslip
3-Greater Magic Weapon, Melee Manager (x4), Minor Paradox (x2)
4-Temporal Disjunction (x2), Temporal Push (x2), Timeheal (x3)
5-Create Slipgate, Mass Haste (x3), Slowspell 10', Temporal Wall, Wall of Force 
6-Accelerate Metabolism (x2), Magic Manager, Mass Teleport (x2), Paradox
7-Delayed Damage, Temporal Eye
8-Afterclap (x3), Time Stop (x2)
9-Meteor Swarm (x3), Shapechange, Temporal Shell

Ramus' Spell List
Wizard Spells Prepared: (4/7+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/3+1/3+1/2+1): (Evocation Banned at 6th level)
0-Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Pregistation (x2)
1-Detect Secret Doors (x2), Know Protections (x2), Shield (x3), Unseen Servant
2-Arcane Lock (x2), 
3-Dispel Magic (x5), Lightning Bolt, Phantom Steed (x2)
4-Dimensional Anchor (x2), Polymorph Other (x2), Stoneskin 
5-Double Extended Phantom Steed, Mordekainen's Private Sanctum (x2), Summon Monster V, Wall of Iron (x2), Wall of Stone
6-Greater Dispelling (x5), True Seeing (x2)
7-Energy Immunity, Insanity, Teleport w/o Error
8-Horrid Wilting, Protection from Spells
9-Gate, Imprisonment, Mordekainen's Disjunction


Spells Active on Xarindel cast by Xarindel (all cast at 23rd caster level): Greater Magic Weapon (Zyrthoksis), Persistant Slowspell 10', Persistant Magic Manager, Perseistant Delayed Damage, Mark of Death, Persistant Foresight
Spells Used: Mass Teleport (6th), Temporal Eye (7th)

Spells Active on Xarindel cast by Ramus (All cast at 23rd caster level): Magic Tattoo x3, Mind Blank, Maximized Bull's Strength

Spells Active on Ramus, cast by Ramus:  Create Magic Tattoo (+1 caster level) x3 (17th, 18th, 19th), Mind Blank (20th)
Spells Used: Mordekainen's Mansion


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 1, 2002)

Gone for at least 3 days on University introduction camp, after that I might be able to get acces to a beloved internet connection.


----------



## Macbrea (Sep 3, 2002)

Wow, ok, that spell is a tad too powerful. Sheesh, Ok, I will wait to say my paladinish dogma at the Rakshasa again.  And for Rathan to join the party again to cast my dispel evil on him.....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 4, 2002)

Back


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, I've returned from Europe and caught up on the thread.  After I left Cambridge for Paris and Poland, I found it a lot harder to find an internet connection.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Kalanyr (Sep 5, 2002)

Welcome back.  ,


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 5, 2002)

Wb hot half celestial


----------



## Mr. Draco (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Janos Audron (Sep 9, 2002)

WB Anab! I was starting to wonder if you'd ever get back to posting, but luckily, you have. 

In short:

Rahkshasa kills the bard. We Teleport in. I cast some spells that should've killed a normal rahk. Valiance attacks the rahk and damages it. Rahk dominates Valiance. Xarindel casts Paradox and stops Valiance from attacking. 

We get a mission (stop the fiends) and a travelling companion: Rathan. We go to the glade. My cohort dispels the darkness and that wasn't too bright: The Fey can't go home now and get angry at me (which doesn't mean anyhting, since they were pathetic creatures)...

Xarindel casts another paradox, and does not teleport me when he's going to the rahk. they have the entire conversation *again* and then go to the glade *again*. that's where the game is now.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 10, 2002)

EVERYBODY LOVES THE ILLITHID!!!!!!

Wb sexy, you read my post on the general that adressed you or different reason why you cared to come take a look?


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 6, 2002)

The 9th level Spell Gate is changed in the following ways:

Gate

Conjuration (Creation, Calling)
Level: Clr 9, Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Effect: See text
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

Casting a gate spell has two effects. First, it creates an interdimensional connection between the character's plane of existence and the plane desired, allowing travel between the planes in either direction. Second, the character may then call a particular individual or type of being through the gate. The gate itself is a circular hoop or disk from 5 to 20 feet in diameter (caster’s choice), oriented in the direction the character desires when it comes into existence (typically vertical and facing the character). It is a two-dimensional window into the plane the character named, and anyone or anything that moves through is shunted instantly to the other side. The gate has a front and a back. Creatures moving through the gate from the front are transported to another plane; creatures moving through it from the back are not.

Planar Travel: As a mode of planar travel, gate functions much like the plane shift spell, except that the gate opens precisely at the point the character desires (a creation effect). Note that deities and other beings who rule a planar realm can prevent a gate from opening in their presence or personal demesnes if they so desire. Travelers need not join hands with the character—anyone who chooses to step through the portal is transported. A gate cannot be opened to another point on the same plane; the spell works only for interplanar travel.

The character may hold the gate open only for a brief time (no more than 1 round per caster level) and must concentrate on doing so or sever the interplanar connection.

Calling Creatures: The second effect of the gate spell is to call an extraplanar creature to the character's aid (a calling effect). By naming a particular being or type of being as the character cast the spell, the character may cause the gate to open in the immediate vicinity of the desired creature and pull the subject through, willing or unwilling. Deities and unique beings are under no compulsion to come through the gate, although they may choose to do so of their own accord. This use of the spell creates a gate that remains open just long enough to transport the called creatures. 

If the character chooses to call a type of being instead of a known individual the character may call either a single creature (of up to twice the casters level in HD) or several creatures (No Maximum). If several creatures, the character can call and control them as long as their HD total does not exceed the character's caster level. In the case of a single creature, the character can control it if its HD does not exceed  character's caster level. A single creature with more than the character's caster level in HD can’t be controlled. Deities and unique beings cannot be controlled in any event. An uncontrolled being acts as it pleases, making the calling of such creatures rather dangerous. An uncontrolled being may return to its home plane at any time.

A controlled creature can be commanded to perform a service for the character. These fall into two categories: immediate tasks and contractual service. Fighting for the character in a single battle or taking any other actions that can be accomplished within 1 round per caster level counts as an immediate task (Unless the task has permanent repercusions on either the caller or the called, eg asking a Solar or Balor for its sword, or getting an Efreet to grant a wish, services like these count as a long service and require a fair trade) ; the character need not make any agreement or pay any reward for the creature’s help. The creature departs at the end of the spell.

If the character chooses to exact a longer or more involved form of service from the called creature, the character must offer some fair trade in return for that service. The service exacted must be reasonable with respect to the promised favor or reward.  Immediately upon completion of the service, the being is transported to the character's vicinity, and the character must then and there turn over the promised reward. After this is done, the creature is instantly freed to return to its own plane.

Failure to fulfill the promise to the letter results in the character's being subjected to service by the creature or by its liege and master, at the very least. At worst, the creature or its kin may attack the character.

Note: When the character uses a calling spell such as gate to call an air, chaotic, earth, evil, fire, good, lawful, or water creature, it becomes a spell of that type. For example, gate is a chaotic and evil spell when the character casts it to call a demon.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok two things 

1) in the above gate spell change each mention of creature(s) Hit Dice to Creature's(') CR. 

2) The 2e Planar rules for Janos are quiet simple summarized: 

True Outsiders native to a plane other than the prime can only be slain on their home plain their essence retreats to there home plane when slain. However only the most powerful demons can mantain their forms (a Level Check vs DC 13 to return in their current form, each point the check is failed by reduces the creature 1 Hit Dice, if it is reduced to 0 HD it goes back to Abyssal essence and is reborn as a lowly Mane.) 

Devils automatically fall to the lowest rank and forget all their memories regainging them only when they achieve their prior station. A devil that makes preparations and is recognised will be instantly repromoted to its former rank if it has a good record.

Yugoloths are  (Um I forgot I'll need to get out my 2e books and check)



Regardless of the above a fiend is banished from the plane it was slain on for 101 Years or until it is given permision by its slayer to return.  

Also fiends with the ability to cross planes are not allowed to enter the Prime except by invitation of some kind with only a few exceptions.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 23, 2003)

Mordekainen's Disjunction
Abjuration
Level:  Magic 9, Sor/Wiz 9
Components: V, XP (Optional)
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: All magical effects and magic items within a 30-ft.-radius burst
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Will negates (object) 
Spell Resistance: No
All magical effects and magic items within the radius of the spell, except for those that the character carries or touches, are disjoined. That is, spells and spell-like effects are separated into their individual components on a successful dispel check (1d20+ caster level, maximum 1d20+30 vs DC 11+Caster Level) (ending the effect as a dispel magic spell does), and permanent magic items must make successful Will saves or be turned into normal items upon a successful Dispel Check (1d20+ caster level, maximum 1d20+30 vs DC 11+Caster/Creator Level), if the Dispel check fails and the item fails its Will save the item is still suppressed for 1d4 rounds (as per Dispel Magic) . An item in a creature’s possession uses its own Will save bonus or its possessor’s Will save bonus, whichever is higher.
The character also has a 1% chance per caster level of destroying an antimagic field (upon a succesful dispel check as above). If the antimagic field survives the disjunction, no items within it are disjoined.
Even artifacts are subject to disjunction, though there is only a 1% chance per caster level of actually affecting such powerful items. Additionally, if an artifact is destroyed, the character must succeed at a Will save (DC 10+Artifacts Caster/Creator Level) or permanently lose all spellcasting abilities. (These abilities cannot be recovered by mortal magic, not even miracle or wish.)
Note: Destroying artifacts is a dangerous business, and it is 95% likely to attract the attention of some powerful being who has an interest in or connection with the device.

XP Component: 50/XP per creator level of magical devices you wish to be able to destroy, eg spending 1000 XP allows you to disjoin objects up to and including 20th creator level. If no XP is paid then the suppression effect is the best achievable.


----------



## Janos Audron (Apr 17, 2003)

Kal, can you post the updated Spellblade?


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 18, 2003)

Just one extra amendment
A spellblade cannot absorb another spell while it currently has one stored. It takes a standard action to discharge a spell from the spellblade. 

Debatable Amendment: Increase Market Price Modifier to +3 (This isn't in yet this will wait till I see if you are still ungodly broken )


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 18, 2003)

How long will it take the wizzie to create all my items? So I know when I can bash some Melkorworshippies again =]


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 18, 2003)

Whats the most expensive item you bought and what item has the highest caster level and what is it ?


----------

